# w dude ain't feelin' so hot



## gypsyseagod (Dec 15, 2007)

hope yer feelin' better brother.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 15, 2007)

well......got the bloody nose stopped..........

just put 4.5 lbs of cheese on the smoker.......
2-1lb chunks of swiss.....
1 1lb of sharp chedder
1 lb of monteray jack
.5 lb of colby/jack

going to try a small abt fattie........thankx gsg for the idea......tomorrow, with a another fattie with just cheese.........maybe some of this smoke cheese

bout 20 abt halves...

a keibalsa.....cold smoking it just to give in flavor......to make monstahs's hot cheese/keibalsa dip for the game......dallas i think i will watch.......

even with a head and chest cold from heck, with temps at 19* outside....

feel the need for smoke.......been a couple weeks

tho i do say, its perfect temps for cold smoking


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 15, 2007)

try my queso recipe too- just add some abt fatty in & yer good. and yeah the dallas game or the pats in the snowbowl. now answer yer phone....


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow Deud! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 15, 2007)

Glad it's just a cold, Dude. 

I'm getting one and I hope I can head it off before it gets too nasty.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Say Dude, get well ASAP no need for illness during the holidays or any other days. Good Luck my friend.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 15, 2007)

thank you for all your concern...........

i babysitted my neighbors kids.........all of em sick..........and stupid me......wanted kisses and hugs from the lil ones........like i said.....STUPID me........

its abit of cold/flu crap.........but i will be fine.........but thank you ALL for caring..........gotta LUB this site

now if the headache/bodyache would JUST take a time out.......

but going back and forth outside in 19* weather, checking on cheese and the kielbasa aint helping much.......too stubborn/stupid to put a coat on

so i can't complain too much


----------



## walking dude (Dec 15, 2007)

wow heres a heads up...........cold smoking in this kinda of temps.......i am getting condensation on my lid of my ecb gourmet.........and its dripping black crap ALL over my cheese.........luckily i found it before TOO much had dripped........wiped out the lid to remove the moisture.......smoker temps under 100*


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 15, 2007)

What time should we show up?


----------



## walking dude (Dec 15, 2007)

yeah.......you DID like my cheese last week..........hehehehe

you SHOULD of went and bought some like you was talking bout last saturday.........you would NOW have SMOKED CHEESE..........OLOLOLO


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry yer under the weather dude... time to man up and get friendly with Jack Daniels...


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 15, 2007)

Could you tell i liked it?


----------



## walking dude (Dec 15, 2007)

YEAH.....i could tell..........the drool ALL over my lazyboy was ONE sign.....LOLOL


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 15, 2007)

OK got me there!
Time to play Monte Hall!!!
I already owe you a case of beer(reason and flavor undissclosed)
You save some of that cheese, and i will bring a bottle of that Templeton Rye, should make a good trade?

that chedder i had last weekend was AWSOME, so i will get a bottle and u save some of that swiss, I will be down the 31st!!!

Door #88 ?!?!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 15, 2007)

just bring the swiss and i will smoke it........

DOUBT the cheese will last that long..........LOLOL

and i don't do hard liquor........maybe a taste.......MAYBE........

but the cheese only takes couple hours..........NEW YEARS........YEAH........

BTW........LOVE your new avatar


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 15, 2007)

It's not that hard, really, you could even figger it out. 
SO....... is it a date????????


----------



## walking dude (Dec 15, 2007)

you bringing me a corsage?

its a date......we will smoke summin on my NEW smoker


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 15, 2007)

You already got the flowers, i'l be there with bottle and cheese, since you'll probly hord that stuff yer maken now, i would!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 15, 2007)

Lookin' for some extra bodies? I refuse to bring dude a corsage, but I will bring my Santa hat... how far is it from Delaware anyway...?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 15, 2007)

ordering dude a smf thong fer x-mas... *** smalll lmfao...


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 15, 2007)

It will probly take about 2 case's to get here


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 15, 2007)

That's all?! Sign me up and save me a seat!


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 15, 2007)

Monte Hall says DEAL, but you gotta cover the 2 case's to get here!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 15, 2007)

Aww man, I thought this trip was all-inclusive...


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 15, 2007)

*   I feel bad for ya too! At the same time, gettin hugs and loves from those little ones proably makes it worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   Sounds like your on the mend dude. Keep up the good work.*


----------



## walking dude (Dec 15, 2007)

Hawg......i HEAR.......des moines HAS a airport.........LOLOL


----------



## walking dude (Dec 15, 2007)

THANKx terry...........its either type here.......or go to bed and be miserable ............would rather be here


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Get Well ....


----------

